# Man killed by grizzly bear in Yellowstone....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/07/06/montana.grizzly.attack/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A surprised grizzly sow with cubs, not a good situation. Our prayers go out to the families.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How tragic, My sympathy to his family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya they've posted signs out by our airport again this year, probably the same ones they were having trouble with last year, if they can't move them they'll end up getting shot.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very sad. As 220swift said a sow with cubs not something you want to meet around the corner. I feel for his wife and family.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is awful news. Definitely not the way to go. Prayers to his family.


----------

